
JSON Sucks (for complex format evolution) - 6ren
http://nocarrier.co.uk/2012/04/json-sucks/?repost
======
zoowar
The big win for me is that XML supports validation, so a client can ensure a
request is valid before it sends it to the server. However, JSON is by far
easier to use which is why so many people choose it.

